# 1.7 TIMING BELT REPLACEMENT - the beginning of the end.



## joedapper (Oct 6, 2009)

OK, i have a 1981 VW rabbit convertible. It on its last life if i cant bring it back.








Thats it.
Project 1: Replace the timing belt. The previous owner made sure to make me aware that the timing belt was shot, he is most definitely correct. So, I bought a Bentley for $14 on amazon and away we go...kind of.
The first goal/snag is to get the timing cover off:
























Does anyone know the size of these bolts? is it torx or hex? they look like some weird cross of both, and maybe its bad lighting too.








SO, that was my first snag. I cant find my allen set and the torx set i have doesnt have that size , all too small, so there are dozens of other things involved in this project such as the valve cover gasket, the old cork one gave out long ago.
AND, this is what i found:
















The front one was a bit rusty, the back one was coated in standard gunk.








RUT ROH RAGGY - dreaded milkshake!








my milkshake brings all the boys to the yard and their like, its better than yours.
















The shake only seems to be in and around the valve cover area, just to be thorough I pulled the dip stick and saw no milk shake, then i drained the pan:
























Not the best pics and of course my drip pan already had trans fluid from my truck work in it so i cant really judge whats in there, but without the glare of the camera, the oil didn't look bad(relatively) until the very end there was just the faintest wisp of shake right. 
Thats it from 1200-2pm im on hold for now pending some further investigation/opinion. What do you all think? was it just condensation in the valve cover area given that there was no shake in the crank case area and the exhaust does not smell like coolant, or am i facing a head gasket


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 1.7 TIMING BELT REPLACEMENT - the beginning of the end. (joedapper)*

6mm hex head for the bolts on the crank pulley. The milk shake is due to either poor crankcase ventilation or only used for short trips and oil not getting up to temp. I'd recommend at least changing it every 3 months minimum.


----------



## s40986a (Dec 1, 2007)

what your facing is bad and old oil. I can bring my coolant pressure tester and see if it holds pressure, which if it does that rules out a blown headgasket.


----------



## joedapper (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: (s40986a)*

If you want man, ill be here all day, if not you know where i live. i really didnt think it was a head gasket.


_Modified by joedapper at 12:55 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## joedapper (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: (joedapper)*

TO SEAFOAM OR NOT TO SEAFOAM...that is the next question.


----------



## dogyouare (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: 1.7 TIMING BELT REPLACEMENT - the beginning of the end. (joedapper)*

dont have 2 just get cheap oil run 4 200-500mi(dont have 2 change filter) and change with good oil.\ and good filter


----------



## 4 N Rust (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: 1.7 TIMING BELT REPLACEMENT - the beginning of the end. (joedapper)*

WOW. what a mess.. Ive had to do alot of things to my 80 Convert.. New water pump, fuel injectors, fuel pump, filter, Oil, points, condenser,, Its runnig great now.. Good luck!!!


----------



## joedapper (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: 1.7 TIMING BELT REPLACEMENT - the beginning of the end. (4 N Rust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4 N Rust* »_WOW. what a mess.. Ive had to do alot of things to my 80 Convert.. New water pump, fuel injectors, fuel pump, filter, Oil, points, condenser,, Its runnig great now.. Good luck!!!

















OK, got 3/4 of these bolts out one of them was already a bit round, i took it the rest of the way. does anyone have a "bolt out" set i could use this week?
Also, got a quart of clean oil working its way down right now. 
PS...Does VW have a racing livery? Figure while ive got parts like the valve cover, timing cover and pulleys out i should clean the rust off, hit them with a little self etching primer, but then what color to use...i was thinking blue.


----------



## AtomixMK3 (Apr 6, 2010)

If not I think Checkers (Kragen Schucks) along with Vatozone will loan them up.


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

I have to say: Nice wrenches http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joedapper (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: (JoggerNot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoggerNot* »_I have to say: Nice wrenches http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Ive still got most of the stuff from when i used to be a mechanic. Had to sell my rolling tool box though, i still miss it, but i was able to pay my rent that month so its all good.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (joedapper)*

Drill the head off, then get 4 new bolts. Once the head is off, the bolt will come out by hand.


----------



## AtomixMK3 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: (ps2375)*

Doubt it if the bolt was seized when he tried to take it off with what would appear to be a smaller bit. Its not the head which would be holding it in. Its the crap that builds up on the threads so maybe drill into it and use an easy out. Theres bound to be someone near you that has either the sockets or an easy out.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (AtomixMK3)*

It is actually the combination of the rounded hex and the tension on the bolt, when the head is removed, the bolt will come out with your fingers. Done it too many times. And the material these are made out of is fairly soft, making it very easy to round out the heads.


----------



## joedapper (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_It is actually the combination of the rounded hex and the tension on the bolt, when the head is removed, the bolt will come out with your fingers. Done it too many times. And the material these are made out of is fairly soft, making it very easy to round out the heads.

YA, seriously, it was already rounded a bit and when i put int he 6mm hex and cranked on it, it rounded the rest of the way.


----------



## jokermkii (Oct 1, 2007)

i had that problem with my axle bolts. I used a star bit a little bigger than the 6mm hex (dont remember size off hand) then used a hammer to drive it in, then cranked on it and it came right out. Just a suggestion


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (jokermkii)*

X2 ....ive used this method before in the past aswell to get me out of a bind with stupid stripped hex bolts....


----------



## joedapper (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: (TheMajic86GTI)*

I tried the star bit routine at the very end of the day, just made the round hole a bit bigger. Going to try and drill the head off next time i get some wrench time, so that means saturday or sunday


----------



## s40986a (Dec 1, 2007)

I guess I can bring by some supplies.....


----------



## joedapper (Oct 6, 2009)

Last Night's activities:
Got the bolt out ps2357, you were 100% right, after i drilled off the head the remaining stud was finger tight in there and came right out, i even have video to prove how right you are!








Started off with the green hitachi - good for wood, ran out of juice on steel, switched to the black and decker, it bound up so its going to the trash, had to bust out the chicago electric!








































I dont know how good you can see these shots but if you look at where the studs meet the pulley, a long time ago metal popped off. ive got that around 2 of the studs, should i be concerned? where can i get a nice shiny replacement?
Speaking of shiny, heres what i did to the pulleys:
ALT Pulley:
































water pump pulley:
























pulley not being used for AC after re-installation:
























Just trying to make things clean before they go back in. going to spruce up the valve cover next. Im thinking baby blue and bronze..alternate suggestions welcome.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (joedapper)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif As far as the bit of metal missing, just have good washers under the new bolt's heads.


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: (ps2375)*

Chicago Dril - BFD FTW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
After all the work to get these pulleys off and clean them, make sure to paint them so they don't rust over like that again.
And WOW on that oil.







Kind of like my old brake fluid!


----------



## joedapper (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: (JPX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JPX* »_Chicago Dril - BFD FTW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
After all the work to get these pulleys off and clean them, make sure to paint them so they don't rust over like that again.
And WOW on that oil.







Kind of like my old brake fluid!









I have some ideas, first, should i get them balanced? and then i was thinking baby blue and copper for the engine bay....1 project at a time.


----------



## joedapper (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_Drill the head off, then get 4 new bolts. Once the head is off, the bolt will come out by hand.

And here is the video to prove it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiV2_VqpTcg
MAD PROPS







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joedapper (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: (joedapper)*

OK....ive got it put back together and it was running, but maybe a degree off or so. Busted out the manual and started to follow the procedure, and heres where im having problems. 
There is both a dot and a line on the cam sprocket so i dont know which one to use. I can find TDC on the crank no problem, but i need to know where to position the camshaft. 
Does anyone know or can take a picture of which way the cam lobe for #1 should be? I can not trust the marks on my sprocket i guess.


----------



## joedapper (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: 1.7 TIMING BELT REPLACEMENT - the beginning of the end. (joedapper)*

COMPLETE-ish

The dot on the back of the cam sprocket aligned tot he valve cover with the crank at TDC, and she fired right up:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDdhZyoxfTc


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 1.7 TIMING BELT REPLACEMENT - the beginning of the end. (joedapper)*

I was gona say the dot on the back aligned with the valve cover and the lobes on the cam for #1 should be pointed up like bunny ears...


----------



## joedapper (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: 1.7 TIMING BELT REPLACEMENT - the beginning of the end. (TheMajic86GTI)*

Id like to thank everyone for their support and wisdom regarding this matter. Thank you all and happy motoring!


----------

